# Indica vs Sativa - ADHD and Sleep



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

Not sure if this should be posted here or elsewhere....

Okay, so this is a total noob question and I feel silly for even asking it because I have been puffing since I was 15 and Im now over twice as old as that.  I always thought the type of high I got directly related to the potency of the strain and the amount I smoked.  In other words, if I smoke some shwag, I may get a little high/buzzed/chilled.  If I smoke a lot of shwag, I may actually get stoned.  But if I smoke too much crystal covered dank I may get so stoned that Im slightly paranoid.
Im now learning from all the growers out there and all the MOMs around, that different strains produce different highs.  Sativa strains tend to be more racy and speedy and Indica strains tend to be more chill.  Growing up, I always had to smoke what was available and that was it.  With the advent of the internet and access to so much info, Im learning a whole lot and feeling like a total pot virgin.
So my question is, is there some truth to all this?  If so, I have ADHD and prefer to smoke before I sleep.  I dont want something that is going to speed me up (which bud usually does and my mind goes a mile a minute), I want something that is going to slow me down.  Im guessing I want Indica right?  But people with ADHD tend to react to things (stimulants in particular) just the opposite as normal people do.  Sowhich do I want?  Indica or Sativa?  Or am I just totally lost?

God, Im feeling like such a pot noob!  Who would have ever thought?????


----------



## umbra (Aug 13, 2009)

Indicas tend to produce more of the couch lock, however when you harvest can contribute greatly to the type of high. In my mind, this is truly the greatest advantage to growing your own. If the trichomes are more amber at harvest, there will be more of sleep induced, couch lock high. This can be true of sativas to a certain degree.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Umbra.  So different strains will truly produce different types of highs...not just different levels of "stoneness"????


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess I got the best of both worlds as I have been told my bagseed looks like a cross breed of both Sativa & Indica? i use mine for sleep aid to my friend. Good luck and happy growing, hope you get what your looking for!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks DD. I would really like to smoke some of each sometime and compare first hand the difference...

As far as getting what I'm looking for...I'll take whatever at this point!  I'm not currently growing unfortunately...just consuming!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 13, 2009)

I smoke what ever I end up with, if it eases my pain and lets me sleep at night thats all my goal is! Quality of life is more important to me at this stage of the game!!

Cheers Friend!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 13, 2009)

If you smoke a pure Indica you will have no problems sleeping at all 

Yes its true the Sativa will energise you and keep you buzzing awake.

eace:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

Good deal.  So you don't think Indica produces a different high for peeps with ADHD???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

I dont  my friend..IMO..its  mostley in the trichs..and what stage you harvest at..But  dont think makes a diffrance with ADHD..I was like you too..I didnt even know there was a diffrance..thaught weed was weed..Untill i took up this hobby and started these strains for myself..like the other member mentioned,,is why a lot of us grow our own..the street dealers dont give a crap about  your medical needs..there for they cant suply me with the high i like..and was allways tough to get..now  I have an abundance of weed..grown  " My way"  that  is all difrent stages of Meds..Good luck to you...you will find  a lot more here then you thaught...Keep reading  and asking good questions..take care and be safe


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

What are Trichs 4U?  I'm sure that is short for some chemical name but I'm clueless as to what they are or what they do.

Please excuse the noobness...


----------



## smokeytheherb (Aug 13, 2009)

*trichomes* n. small deposits of crystallized resin emitted from glands of cannabis leaves. Trichomes are separated from plant matter by the use of various screens and agitation methods and purified into hash.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1981

You ever notice the crystals on your bud or when you break it up the powdery stuff on your fingers?

HIE wrote this up a while ago, I believe this is what 4u2sm0ke is referring to, depending on when you harvest the kind of high you get varies.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

aaahhh...a fancy word for the crystals.  Gotcha!  I know all about those!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

Intuitive Philosopher said:
			
		

> aaahhh...a fancy word for the crystals. Gotcha! I know all about those!!!


 


so  tell me what high ya like..Me  i like the uppidity  highh   and  fresh trich  that are 70/30   cloudy  /  amber....

thansk for that  link  *smokytheherb  *just what i woulda   used


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 14, 2009)

Cinderella 99 is the ONLY strain I have ever used that effectively combats the scatterbrainedness/easily distracted-what's-going-on-over-there-ness.

I have tried and have had many things tried on me. 

Cinderella 99 is the only cure for me. Thats a 100% sativa.


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 14, 2009)

THankss everyone for the help.  4U, it depends with me.  I like the relaxed body stone if I'm smoking at night or chilling playing the WII.  If I have company and am smoking socially, I like the: uppity, gets my brain working, mouth runnin a mile a minute type high....

Perhaps I really do need to grow my own to customize my buds to my tastes...  

Any suggestions on strains for those two types?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2009)

IMO...any strain  will do  both..its in the trichs..


----------

